# Grain, Grain, Go Away



## MommyOf4Boys (Sep 30, 2006)

Whyyyyyyyyyy is there so much grain!!!????  OTE!  I totally screwed this photo up lol   Ok, going back to the drawing board haha.


----------



## KevinR (Sep 30, 2006)

Looks nice on my screen.


----------



## Don Simon (Sep 30, 2006)

KevinR said:
			
		

> Looks nice on my screen.



Same here :thumbup: what did you shoot it with?


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Sep 30, 2006)

:hertz: I dont see any grain??
Beautiful shot!


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 30, 2006)

not sure what you're complaining about, as I would consider this a very clean image.  try shooting at iso 3200 and underexpose by two stops then pull it back up in PS...now THAT's noise


----------



## EBphotography (Sep 30, 2006)

I see no noise!  *Takes off earphones*

Still none!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Oct 1, 2006)

lol yall dont see it around his chin, neck, and mouth?   ok, maybe it is just me LMAO.   I shot it with my D50, 50mm 1.8D and was trying out a new black and white technique I learned.


----------



## zombiekilla (Oct 1, 2006)

I see a tiny bit of grain, but I wouldnt worry about it. The picture is so grat it compensates for it!


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 1, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> lol yall dont see it around his chin, neck, and mouth?   ok, maybe it is just me LMAO.   I shot it with my D50, 50mm 1.8D and was trying out a new black and white technique I learned.



that's just plain old luminance noise.  if you've looked at the fullres image, it will look worse in that than it does to us on this web version.  I would definitely not worry about the amount of noise in that picture.


----------



## Don Simon (Oct 1, 2006)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> that's just plain old luminance noise.



Yep, there's no _grain_ at all


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 1, 2006)

What is happening is the further we are from you, some of the grain is filtered throgh the web.  So, anyone below the Mason-Dixon line, and cetainly in the Mississippi delta region will see more grain than, say...  someone in Chicago.


Seriously though, I think what I'm seeing may be a result of the high contrast.  There's a minimal amount of noise.  Nice shot!

Pete


----------



## Holly (Oct 1, 2006)

I dont see noise either hun... Its a great image...


----------



## AprilRamone (Oct 1, 2006)

I think the shot looks great as well.  Care to share the new B&W technique you were trying out?
-April


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 2, 2006)

there are a lot of noise reduction programs that might be able to help whatever it is your seeing, but it looks pretty clean to me... i have only ever tried neatimage, but it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## skyonfire (Oct 2, 2006)

I think it looks great.. I wish I could get my boys to sit still long enough to take a photo like that!!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Oct 3, 2006)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> What is happening is the further we are from you, some of the grain is filtered throgh the web.  So, anyone below the Mason-Dixon line, and cetainly in the Mississippi delta region will see more grain than, say...  someone in Chicago.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I think what I'm seeing may be a result of the high contrast.  There's a minimal amount of noise.  Nice shot!
> ...



HA! That really made me laugh out loud..too funny Pete


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Oct 3, 2006)

AprilRamone said:
			
		

> I think the shot looks great as well.  Care to share the new B&W technique you were trying out?
> -April



I usually do either the Gradient Map or the Channel Mixer conversion, but on this one I wanted to try something different, so I did New Layer Adjustment>Hue/Saturation click OK, set mode to Color, then again New Layer Adjustment>Hue Saturation - fully desaturate - click OK.  Go back to the one you set to Color and mess around with the Hue.  You can also change the different colors like RGB hues.  I then Did another New Adjustment Layer>Channel Mixer and played around in there and then into curves to give it that little extra contrast it needed.


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 3, 2006)

dont see the problem here, like everyone has said, this is a nice photo.

Besides, whats wrong with a little bit of grain sometimes? Grain can look really good on a black & White shot


----------



## photo gal (Oct 3, 2006)

Sweet, sweet shot!!  : )


----------



## Steel26 (Oct 9, 2006)

this is probably my favorite shot that ive seen on this site.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Oct 10, 2006)

Steel26 said:
			
		

> this is probably my favorite shot that ive seen on this site.


 :hugs:  :hug::  :hug:: :hugs: I think I love you! LOL!!


----------



## tekzero (Nov 21, 2006)

this is an amazing photo


----------



## Mohain (Nov 21, 2006)

Great photo mom


----------



## emogirl (Nov 22, 2006)

this is an absolutely fantastic shot!!  yes, there is a bit of grain noticeable around the chin, but doesnt bother me and wouldnt have noticed it unless you said...really, just a fantastic shot!!!!!


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 23, 2006)

I think this shot looks wonderful...





			
				thebeginning said:
			
		

> not sure what you're complaining about, as I would consider this a very clean image.  try shooting at iso 3200 and underexpose by two stops then pull it back up in PS...now THAT's noise


  Oh yeah, I don't even want to think about that kind of grain!!  Makes me want to scream!


----------



## russrom (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok, I'm with everyone else!


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 29, 2006)

Barely any grain, love this shot. =)


----------

